
Politics Isn't About Policy - jeffreyrogers
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/09/politics-isnt-a.html
======
quantumofmalice
It's a catchy title and so-so article, but I have to be autistic and point out
that "X isn't about Y" is almost always false: rather it should be "X isn't
(only|mostly) about Y". Clever false dilemmas are the opiate of the 115-IQ
set.

I'll see your contrarianism and raise you an ad hominem.

~~~
JadeNB
> "X isn't about Y" is almost always false: rather it should be "X isn't
> (only|mostly) about Y".

That's literally almost the first sentence of the article:

> When I say “X is not about Y,” I mean that while Y is the function commonly
> said to drive most X behavior, in fact some other function Z drives X
> behavior more.

